# Boris & Lilly Becker Was war denn da los?



## Mandalorianer (27 Jan. 2011)

*Boris & Lilly Becker
Was war denn da los?​*

*Ach, Boris, was machst Du nur wieder für Sachen? Erst soll der Ex-Tennisstar bei der IWC-Gala 
in Genf seiner Frau Lilly über den Mund gefahren sein, dann sorgte ein Abendessen in Berlin für Wirbel.*​

Lilly und Boris Becker gehörten zu den VIP-Gästen der IWC-Gala in Genf, wo Starfotograf Peter Lindbergh seine Fotos zeigte, auf denen neben Hollywood-Größen wie Cate Blanchett und Kevin Spacey auch der Ex-Tennisstar zu sehen ist. Lilly freute sich für ihren Ehemann und kuschelte sich beim Galadinner eng an ihn. Nur wenige Stunden zuvor soll das noch ganz anders ausgesehen haben: Medienberichten zufolge verhielt sich Boris auf dem roten Teppich nicht besonders charmant gegenüber seiner Frau – erst schnitt er ihr angeblich das Wort ab, dann frotzelte er offenbar über Lillys Unpünktlichkeit. Die arme Lilly soll gar ein paar Tränen verdrückt haben. So was macht man doch nicht, Boris.

Bei der Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week in Berlin war dann alles wieder gut: Stylish, verliebt und glamourös zeigten sich Lilly und Boris erst bei der Show von Lala Berlin, dann bei der Mercedes-Benz Fashion Night im Promi-Restaurant „Borchardt“ und am nächsten Tag bei der Laurèl-Modenschau. Doch am Donnerstagabend verließ Lilly alleine die Hauptstadt in Richtung London. Ohne seine Frau ging der 43-Jährige ins Berliner Nobelrestaurant „Grill Royal“. Dort wurden dann Fotos von einem gut gelaunten Boris gemacht, der sich angeregt mit Freunden unterhält – darunter auch die schöne „Germany´s Next Topmodel“-Kandidatin Enyerlina Sanchez (29, studierte Innenarchitektin). Das Gerede am nächsten Tag war natürlich groß!

Boris reiste weiter zum Hahnenkamm-Rennen nach Kitzbühel – ebenfalls alleine. Und wieder großes Gerede. Lillys Fehlen erklärte er mit Söhnchen Amadeus (wird am 10. Februar ein Jahr alt). Doch Lillys Sehnsucht nach ihrem Boris ist mindestens genauso groß: „Ich vermisse meinen Ehemann“, schrieb Lilly am Dienstag auf Twitter. Das wiederum hört sich nach großer Leidenschaft an!

*Nix dran also am ganzen Gerede ...
Lilly und Boris sind happy wie eh und je. 

Na dann
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Summertime (27 Jan. 2011)

Boris und Lilly sind genau so von Bedeutung wie ein Sack Reis in China


----------



## Franky70 (28 Jan. 2011)

Summertime schrieb:


> Boris und Lilly sind genau so von Bedeutung wie ein Sack Reis in China


Dito.
Boris war früher ein Held, heute nur noch ein Witz.


----------



## Punisher (28 Jan. 2011)

Du meine Güte, der Herr Becker hat doch noch nie was anbrennen lassen, das hat man spätestens nach dem Fick mit der Ermakova gesehen. Meint Lily wirklich das er sich geändert hat, nur weil er mit ihr verheiratet ist? Ein paar Wochen vor ihrer Hochzeit war er noch mit Sandy Meyer-Wölden verlobt.


----------



## posemuckel (28 Jan. 2011)

Tja, wenn man anders nicht mehr in die Schlagzeilen kommt....!!!


----------



## wollsocke (28 Jan. 2011)

Ach ja, der Boris. Statt sich um den deutschen Tennisnachwuchs zu kümmern macht er nur noch Poker-Werbung, rennt von einer Party zur anderen und versucht dort wieder die nächste Willige zu finden.


----------



## Katzun (28 Jan. 2011)

der soll blos aufpassen wie er lilly behandelt, so ne frau bekommt er so schnell nicht wieder!


----------



## Chamser81 (28 Jan. 2011)

Was will sie mehr? Sie hat ihn geheiratet und ein Kind von ihm bekommen. Sie ist also abgesichert! Mehr wollte sie sicher auch nicht!


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (29 Jan. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Dito.
> Boris war früher ein Held, heute nur noch ein Witz.



Held!!! Wo denn im Frauen vernaschen??


----------



## Franky70 (1 Feb. 2011)

Celebs_fan2011 schrieb:


> Held!!! Wo denn im Frauen vernaschen??


Vielleicht bist Du zu jung, aber mit seinen Erfolgen im Tennis hat er Geschichte geschrieben und deshalb darf man ihn als Held bezeichnen.

(Das Danke an dich war ein Versehen, ich denke, das passiert hier ständig. )


----------

